# Peruflora's Cirila Alca



## limuhead (Feb 5, 2015)

First Bloom Peruflora's Cirila Alca 4 3/4" NS


----------



## eaborne (Feb 5, 2015)

That is a very nice Cirila Alca!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 5, 2015)

One of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 5, 2015)

Very good one


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 5, 2015)

very nice


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## eteson (Feb 5, 2015)

A very good one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2015)

That is just beautiful! Wonderful color and excellent shape. Congrats -- and I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2015)

outstanding!


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice shape and color!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2015)

Lovely color and such an eye-catching shape. I love, love,
love it!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2015)

A Beauty!!!! Is it a 1growth's plant? Jean


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice! Love the color and the shape.


----------



## Lmpgs (Feb 6, 2015)

Desirable!!!


----------



## limuhead (Feb 6, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> A Beauty!!!! Is it a 1growth's plant? Jean



It has 4 growths. 1of the other growths had a spike, but it got taken out by a bird early on. Might have been a chicken when I left the door to the greenhouse open...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2015)

Mouth drops open!! This may be a stupid question, but..Do chickens fly?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2015)

They flap and sort of glide a bit. The ones at work jump up into the hoops up through the side vents


----------



## raymond (Feb 6, 2015)

Good shape


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice pop Fred!


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2015)

very impressive flower


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> They flap and sort of glide a bit. The ones at work jump up into the hoops up through the side vents


Thanks.


----------



## Orchid-fever (Feb 8, 2015)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-spice (Feb 10, 2015)

Very impressive!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 10, 2015)

That is nice!


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice. I have always liked this cross. What temps are you growing you kovachii hybrids? I think my are not thrivingbecause they are not cool enough.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 10, 2015)

Luscious!!!


----------



## limuhead (Feb 11, 2015)

Cheyenne said:


> Very nice. I have always liked this cross. What temps are you growing you kovachii hybrids? I think my are not thrivingbecause they are not cool enough.



Right now daytime highs in the high 70's, low 80's. At night averages 55 to 60, but not taking in consideration wind chill. Really breezy here at night...


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 11, 2015)

Love the shape, colour and size. Very impressive!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow, nice one. Have you started commercial sales yet?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2015)

limuhead said:


> Right now daytime highs in the high 70's, low 80's. At night averages 55 to 60, but not taking in consideration wind chill. Really breezy here at night...



Weather forecast for DC's Paph Forum (Saturday)- high of 42, low of 9, afternoon snow... I propose moving the PF to Hawaii...


----------

